# New guy from Arkansas...



## 3994555 (Apr 2, 2009)

:wink::wink:WELCOME TO AT:darkbeer::wink:


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Welcome to a fellow Arkansan! I'm about 2 hours west of you. Good luck this year.


----------



## Hawgfan (Sep 9, 2009)

Back at ya!


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm from Mountian View. There a 3d shoot in Shirley if you don't already know about it. Pretty sure it's done for this year but it'll be going again and he may keep the range up for practice. Clarence Taylor is the one you need to talk to if intrested. As far as a bow for you wife you should check out the diamond razors edge, pse chaos, and mathews passion depending on how much you want to spend.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Hawgfan (Sep 9, 2009)

asa_low12 said:


> I'm from Mountian View. There a 3d shoot in Shirley if you don't already know about it. Pretty sure it's done for this year but it'll be going again and he may keep the range up for practice. Clarence Taylor is the one you need to talk to if intrested. As far as a bow for you wife you should check out the diamond razors edge, pse chaos, and mathews passion depending on how much you want to spend.


Yeah I've talked to Clarence before. Thanks. She really has her eye on the Passion. That's one sweet bow but pricey!... also leaning toward either the Mustang or Hoyt Trykon Sport.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## alienshooter (Aug 30, 2009)

*fellow arkansas*

alma, arkansas here


----------



## bow_pimp (Aug 23, 2009)

this is a great sight you'll love it


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* S2Shooter. Have fun here.


----------



## cdogg44 (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm from Ft. Smith and this is my first post here too. I'm looking to get into bowhunting.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT. :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------

